# My Tans!



## DharmaBuns (Jul 16, 2012)

I figured that I'd make a thread to showcase some of my Tans. They are currently my only breed, but I am planning on picking up some black and fawn Silvers at Convention in October. 

Here's my first lilac doe. I think she's got fairly nice coloring and I like her nice wide chest! I'm still new at trying to figure out if they're really nice or not, so I'll have to wait to see what some judges say!















3 Week Chocolate Kit: (Again, not sure how nice she looks)







2 chocolates and 3 lilacs in the nestbox!


----------



## candykittten (Jul 16, 2012)

Such cute bunnies


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jul 16, 2012)

They're beautiful! I had never looked into them much, such a striking breed


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love the lilac!!!!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 16, 2012)

They are so cute! Love the picture of the ones in the nest box. They're so little!! Now no more pictures or you'll have me looking for one to call my own. lol


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 16, 2012)

lol wendy. Very cute Elizabeth! I agree I like her wide chest and nice clean face markings. The choco baby is just that a baby lol. I try to look at type when they are that young but they will change by their junior years so I just make sure they know how to hop along a table. Looking at color that young does no good as it will change when they get older and as they molt. 

you will keep up with this thread with new pictures wont you?!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 16, 2012)

Sarah! You're not helping here! LOL *must resist the tans...must resist the tans....*


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 16, 2012)

*wendymac wrote: *


> Sarah! You're not helping here! LOL *must resist the tans...must resist the tans....*


Resistance is futile.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## MagPie (Jul 16, 2012)

X3 eeee tans are killing me I swear haha. It's a really good thing there isn't a breeder near me. I want one.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jul 19, 2012)

Took a few pictures of my not-quite-two-weeks old black kits. I'm really looking forward to seeing how these babies develop. I haven't been lucky with getting any black Tans, just chocolate and lilac (which are my two favorites so I suppose I can't complain) so I'm incredibly happy to have these little guys. 

One of my does had EIGHT live kits and the next day the other one had three. I knew that the second doe could definitely take on more so I gave her two kits to foster. The first doe with six kits had done a wonderful job raising so many, especially since this is her first time. Her kits are the FATTEST little babies I've ever seen. They are like tiny little grapefruits. Just love 'em!


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy moly those are big pictures. Going to resize them lol.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL yay babies! Mine get nestboxes put in Tomorrow


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think chocolate tans are some of the most beautiful rabbits in the world (besides my own rabbit of course, lol) :inlove: I would love to have one someday, but there are no breeders around me or any up for adoption. *Sigh* I hear they're really high-strung and energetic. Is that true?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 19, 2012)

they can be especially the younger ones. As they hit 1.5 to 2 yrs they calm down.

Jodi Hartman is in New York and she has gorgeous Chocolates!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 20, 2012)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> they can be especially the younger ones. As they hit 1.5 to 2 yrs they calm down.
> 
> Jodi Hartman is in New York and she has gorgeous Chocolates!


Tesla turns 2 on Saturday, I am still waiting on this 'calming down' I have heard about. Kraken is calmer, but he has always been calmer than Tesla. 

High strung and energetic is the fun part about tans . It's awesome to watch them run around and binky for hours at a time. 
Not having breeders around you can be worked around. My guys came from like 1200km away or something like that. I had a local breeder friend transport them up from a show.


----------



## wendymac (Jul 20, 2012)

I want to see them but they won't fit on my screen. lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 20, 2012)

Fraggles does not approve of tans.....:disgust:

Although they are cute...I want a tan


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok So hopefully these pictures aren't as big. I forgot to go back and edit those old ones. Oops!

Here are a few pictures of my younger 3 week old lilac/chocolate kits!


----------



## wendymac (Jul 24, 2012)

When the one in the last picture shows up missing, don't say you weren't warned! LOL They are so adorable!!!


----------



## melbaby80 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gosh they are so cute!! Really remind me of chocolate Easter bunnies.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Aug 28, 2012)

So happy!!

This past weekend I went BOS and BOSV Lilac!!! I also won BOSV with a 8 week old Chocolate buck...he looked amazing up there! I Think he's going to be gorgeous when he grows up just a little bit more. 

I've got 3 more lilac babies up and coming that I think are even more beautiful than the ones that won this weekend. Also have some more great chocos and black babies that might possibly be ready in a month for heir first show. I don't expect the black kits to do well at that show but it would be nice to get a judge's comments.


----------



## wendymac (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!! That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay Congrats! Any updated pictures of the show stock


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 28, 2012)

VERY cute babies.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Aug 30, 2012)

I'll get some new pictures tonight after it cools down. Loving some of the babies that I've got coming up!


----------



## DharmaBuns (Feb 18, 2013)

I just had to share this picture. This is one of my Jr. bucks "Put a Bird on it" next to his new favorite toy! He's not standing up straight but he's such a pretty boy! Really looking forward to seeing him grow!  ((Out of my very very favorite doe, Ringer!))


----------



## whitelop (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh my, I am so lucky that neither you or Sarah live anywhere near me, because I would be all over a tan. I love all the colors they come in but I think chocolate is my favorite. But black is so nice, the contrast between the red and black is so lovely. 
I would love to have one! AH I want one SO bad.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2013)

I just love all these tans, have no particular preference, they are just such lovely looking bunnies. They just have that way of posing and same as Morgan, good job there´s no one anywhere near me cos I´m in lurrrve with them.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Feb 18, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Oh my, I am so lucky that neither you or Sarah live anywhere near me, because I would be all over a tan. I love all the colors they come in but I think chocolate is my favorite. But black is so nice, the contrast between the red and black is so lovely.
> I would love to have one! AH I want one SO bad.



They really are incredibly beautiful rabbits! When I was doing research on all of the breeds I knew that Tans were the breed for me as soon as I first saw the picture. 

The chocolates are definitely my favorite too. Lilacs after that, then black then blue. I only have one blue doe at the moment with one newborn blue kit.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 22, 2013)

Have just been looking back as I missed part of it and those lilac ones are just beautiful. I don´t know now which I like best, they just have such a fantastic look and stance that they are one of my favourite breeds now. 

If I was nearer, you´d be missing a couple of them lol.


----------



## DharmaBuns (May 16, 2013)

The countdown has begun! 

I currently have 7 (possibly 8, hard to tell with this doe) confirmed bred and they're all due some time between the 23rd and 28th. So excited. A few of them are first time mamas so I'll have to keep a careful eye on them, but I also have a few "old pro's" due at the same time as the newbies so hopefully there won't be too much of an issue with fostering. I've found Tans to be excellent mothers for the most part.


----------



## majorv (May 16, 2013)

Good Luck! Our blue doe (Whiskey Jr) is a first timer and she did a very good job of making a nest, and I found two little blues in the back all covered up...she did good!


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 17, 2013)

yay i cant wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## DharmaBuns (May 17, 2013)

majorv said:


> Good Luck! Our blue doe (Whiskey Jr) is a first timer and she did a very good job of making a nest, and I found two little blues in the back all covered up...she did good!



That's wonderful!!

My little Whiskey Jr. is still growing up and I can't wait for her to hit the show tables. She's got incredible type and movement but her color is a little light. Might deepen later. I think that paired with the right buck, she'll make some amazing kits


----------



## DharmaBuns (May 23, 2013)

It's time for baaaaabies! I have 4 does due today, one kindled last night (with the picture below) and one kindled within the last couple of hours. Some time between when I checked on them before my husband and I went out for dinner and I immediately checked on them with we got back, hehe. Second doe didn't pull any fur though, so since it's going to be cold here in MI I may bring them in for the night if she doesn't pull any. One baby was pretty cold. 

Here's a first look at Apple's litter (born 5/22):


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 23, 2013)

Eeep, those babies are so cute!


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 23, 2013)

Yay!! I see two blacks! Don't know about the other two I suck at tan colors haha

I guess chocolate but the bf guesses blue


----------



## DharmaBuns (May 24, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> Yay!! I see two blacks! Don't know about the other two I suck at tan colors haha
> 
> I guess chocolate but the bf guesses blue



I'm really bad at it too. I think it's chocolate. A blue would be really nice, but I really think it's a chocolate baby. 

My other doe, McKinney's DrunkDial just had 4 kits today too! It was some time between when i checked on them just before my husband and I left to go out to dinner and the minute when we got home I checked on them. She didn't pull much fur so my husband and I pulled a bit from her (it came out so easily, barely attached) and they seem pretty warm. I think it might be another 4 blacks and 1 chocolate from DD. Hard to tell. I'll take pictures ad get a closer look at them tomorrow. 

I have two more does due tonight (hopefully) and one due tomorrow. 

Then two due Monday and one due Tuesday. I hope everything goes well, we'll be gone this weekend so I'm hoping our neighbor will be able to take care of them!


----------



## zaogirlo5 (Jun 3, 2013)

DharmaBuns said:


> I'm really bad at it too. I think it's chocolate. A blue would be really nice, but I really think it's a chocolate baby.
> 
> My other doe, McKinney's DrunkDial just had 4 kits today too! It was some time between when i checked on them just before my husband and I left to go out to dinner and the minute when we got home I checked on them. She didn't pull much fur so my husband and I pulled a bit from her (it came out so easily, barely attached) and they seem pretty warm. I think it might be another 4 blacks and 1 chocolate from DD. Hard to tell. I'll take pictures ad get a closer look at them tomorrow.
> 
> ...



It looks like two blacks and two chocolates to me.


----------

